# New post study visa arrangements for international graduates in Australia



## Editor (Oct 30, 2012)

New post study work arrangements are being introduced in early 2013 for eligible international students who graduate with an Australian Bachelor's, Master's or a Doctoral degree. The new post study work arrangements will be built as an additional stream in the existing temporary skilled graduate (subclass 485) visa. The subclass 485 currently allows international students [...]

Click to read the full news article: New post study visa arrangements for international graduates in Australia...
Please come back to discuss the story here in this thread.


----------



## frenciel_ferliz (Oct 6, 2012)

*Post study stream*

Just a question do u have any idea when will be the release of the new arrangement for the post study work rights? Thanks. 
Anyone graduating this coming march 2013


----------

